# 04 gto vs 05 GT mustang



## dacosta (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm really stuck here. I love both of these cars and am unsure which one is the better choice. I know this is the GTO forum, but can anybody help me think up some advantages one car has over the other?
Thanks.

David~


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

I was undecided too before I bought my GTO. Now that I have and I see the new Mustang every where I am glad I did. Not to mention the first time one pulled up beside me at a traffic light and wanted to play. As soon as I saw the front end of that pretty new mustang in my rear view mirror I realized I made the right decision.


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

Both are good choices. It comes down to prefrence I like the uniquenesss and the performance of the GTO. Mustang is a pretty car that has retro look going for it. Good luck with what ever way you go.


----------



## Tyrod (Mar 1, 2005)

Go ahead and get the Mustang. Then you can have a car that looks like every 3rd car on the road instead of looking like a Grand AM. 

Like conformity? Get a Mustang. Like individuality? Get a GTO.


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tyrod said:


> Go ahead and get the Mustang. Then you can have a car that looks like every 3rd car on the road instead of looking like a Grand AM.
> 
> Like conformity? Get a Mustang. Like individuality? Get a GTO.



:agree :cheers 

Couldn't have said it better. I've only seen a handful of GTO's in the last year but have seen more Mustang GT's in the last month. Remember Ford is going to produce a few hundred thousand Mustangs, but GM is only making 15-16k GTO's a year


----------



## 1fast05GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

I would definately get the gto. Not only cause i have an 05, but i have a friend who has a 05 gt, and the gto performs so much better, and is definatly more unique. For the money, they are both great cars. GTO is a little more, but your paying for a car that has better acceleration, in my opinion more comfort on long distant drives, and 100hp...sure the Mustang wakes up with little mods, but so does the gto...it all depends on what u want urself. my gto is in the 12's with 500 bucks worth of bolt ons...lets see the mustang do that. But not to knock the stang, i just think that the gto is a better car for the money. Good luck


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I bought an 04 GTO over an 05 Mustang because of price. I got my goat for just over $20k and an 05 GT stickers for $28,900 plus $900 for paint guard and a $5,000 market adjustment. That is what every dealer I have talked to is asking here in Cincinnati. Hell, back in December they would not even call me back when I told them I wanted a GT. 

If they were priced the same I would get the GT. The aftermarket for stangs is huge and you can individualize your car with the mods you put on it.

GTOs are not the best looking vehicles I have ever seen, but the interior, motor and tranny kick ass! A GTO will never look as cool as an 05 GT. 

I love my GTO with all its little problems!


----------



## dacosta (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks for the help guys. Anyone know which one might be better in terms of reliability?


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

reliability...i have only had mine for a couple months, so i have no input....but consistency is what i'm most excited about. What i mean by consistency is the fact that i can consistently hand the 05 mustang it's ass w/ the gto - stock


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

good question.........I don't think anyone (consumer reports) has enough data to really rate reliability. The mustang is too new to make a guess too.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

dacosta just curious where you from? 
and the reliability factor as with anything is going to be how you take care of it the ls1 motor has been around a long time and there are alot of parts for it as well as the gt.but the gto gets better gas,and has more power,also has a better comfort level than the gt id say gto all the way my gf loves the mustang but now wants a gto after driving mine lol arty:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Subjectively, pick whichever car you think looks the best.

Subjective or emotional reasons aside, the performance of the GTO clearly blows the Mustang away. The engine, transmission and chassis aren't even close. Think of the GTO as a Cobra -- while the Mustang is just a GT. And with this Cobra -- you can still bolt a puffer on it for astronomical output. You can do the same with the Mustang -- but, seriously, the 4.6 Romeo platform has always been weak. 

The interiors aren't even close, either. The Mustang's is small and cheap. It's gauges are HORRIBLE. The seats are awful, awful, awful. No lateral support. And the Mustang's steering wheel doesn't telescope -- so if you've got long legs -- prepare to assume an arms-out gorilla-like driving position. Sure, the Mustang's got a bigger trunk and fold-down back seat -- but if you're looking to haul kids and lumber, try a pickup truck.

That said, the manual shifter in the Stang is light years ahead of the flubbery, rubbery unit in the GTO. Then again, a $225 shift kit fixes that.

There are other, subtle differences in the GTO that clearly state that this car is a totally different, much more refined car than the Mustang (I've posted this before). For example, the build quality of the GTO is fantastic. The fit and finish of mine is as good as BMW and better than Mercedes. Reflected surfaces down the entire side of the car, across the fender, door and quarter panel don't vary one iota -- even across seams. That is incredible. Then there's the design of the door. The GTO has glass in frame windows. These seal better and reduce wind noise. They last forever, too. The Ford? Just a big, dumb rubber seal that's going to whistle with wind noise in about 18 months. Truly an inferior design. I know, because I had a 1994 Mustang GT that was built the same way.

Reliability? Who knows. I bought a first year SN94 in 1994. What a piece of junk that was. New engine at 25K. Just driving along at 40 when a valve fell in. While the Mustang is a new from the ground up vehicle -- rest assured that all of the major components of the GTO have been built since 2000.

Bottom line? Ford has cut all kinds of corners to bring the Mustang in at a lower sticker price. The solid axle chassis. The crummy interior. The cheap door seals. The GTO? It costs more -- and the extra effort shows. Don't be a schmuk. Get the GTO, stick some wheels and tires on it, change the shifter, and order a blower from Magnacharger as soon as you possibly can. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## dacosta (Mar 5, 2005)

wow, thanks for all the info. Although i am still undecided i am definitely leaning toward the GTO.

BTW: I'm from southern California in a town called Redlands


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

One of the biggest complaints, other than the exterior being bland looking, is the difficulty of getting into the back seat of the GTO. Since the Mustang's door is longer, it extends back far enough to make it easier to get in. However, once you sit down, your legs better not be longer than about a foot. I have a short inseam, set the driver's seat where I would be comfortable driving it and there was very little legroom. Good enough for young kids at best. 

While it is somewhat difficult to get into the back seat of my GTO, once you get there you will be very comfortable. There is sufficient legroom and the seats, being individual buckets, are very comfortable. In this day and age, I cannot understand why cars in the $30K range shoud have cheap, poorly designed interiors. Yet the Mustang is living proof that it still happpens. 

The Mustang is not alone. Last week I picked up my new company car, a Dodge Magnum RT. While it is a great value for what you get, the interior quality doesn't even come close to the GTO's. At least it has plenty of room and some clever interior designs with lots of flexibility for hauling things. While the interior design is good, the quality of materials and the fit and finish pale in comparison to the GTO.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

They're both very cool, fun cars. The GTO will always be a little more exclusive, just because there aren't nearly as many on the road.

I like the exterior styling of the Mustang a lot. The interior of the GTO is clearly better. The seats in the GTO are the best you can get--anywhere. 

Reliability is an unknown. There isn't enough data to be sure. GM's done better from a corporate standpoint than Ford lately, but that may or may not mean anything when you're talking about a particular car. The '04 Mustang had very good reliability, according to Consumer Reports, but earlier ones weren't so hot. 

Drive both cars, back to back, then decide. You'll be happy either way.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The solid rear axle of the Mustang would be enough to make me reject it completely...but then I like things like "progress."

I'm weird that way.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Hah! Went to the University of Redlands for a couple of years. Is the Donut Hut in Mentone still around? Nearly cried when El Burrito got torn down for a freeway interchange. By the way, BE A MAN! GET THE GOAT! : )


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

you know what's ironic everyone? Most of us say the GTO is the best because "no one else has one" and that the mustang is not as good because "everbody has one", but most of us live in the 'burbs, in cookie cutter houses (I design subdivisions for a living), that looks just like EVERYONE ELSES. Of course, I'm calling myself out, because I'm in the same boat :lol: Is what's good for the car not good for the house?

Unless of coarse, you're just like me, and care more about your car than your house?


----------



## TucsonGTO (Feb 28, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

Personally I think Ford did a great job on the new look of the Mustang. I also think they are getting a little pricey for what they are. The Pony is suposed to be a bang for the buck kinda car, but seems more like trying to get into the 30k league without it being a Cobra.

Yes there are many GT's on the road and very few of us however, I think I am getting anoyed by others saying how plain and ugly my car is. I seem to always be backing myself up by saying how fast it is. I really love the power of these cars but I am honestly getting to the point where I might trade it in for something else.

For the money I would buy a 04 GTO, if money is no object then the Stang is sure to turn heads. I have been reading on the new Mitsubishi Evolution MR, and I am very impressed on what it can do, I think I need to take a test drive.


----------



## Tyrod (Mar 1, 2005)

dacosta said:


> thanks for the help guys. Anyone know which one might be better in terms of reliability?


All things considered, I expect reliability to be about the same.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

Vader953 said:


> you know what's ironic everyone? Most of us say the GTO is the best because "no one else has one" and that the mustang is not as good because "everbody has one", but most of us live in the 'burbs, in cookie cutter houses (I design subdivisions for a living), that looks just like EVERYONE ELSES. Of course, I'm calling myself out, because I'm in the same boat :lol: Is what's good for the car not good for the house?
> 
> Unless of coarse, you're just like me, and care more about your car than your house?


If I could afford a house that was different from everyone else's, I'd buy it! :cheers


----------

